# New here from Michigan, just ordered a Jambo Junior to replace my COS and cheap propane vertical



## kab55 (Jun 10, 2015)

I've really gotten into smoking as of late.  Started with a Masterbuilt vertical propane, too small and not enough smoke, bought a Brinkman COS a few weeks ago, did the mods and still disappointed.  Tonight I placed an order for a Jambo Junior after looking at the Lang 48, Yoder Wichita, Horizon, as well as a few others.  Hope I made the right choice, time will tell, now I just have to  wait the 6 weeks or so for Jamie to make it.. I like to smoke ribs brisket, Pork Butts, want to do a turkey as well as chicken once I get the Jambo.


----------



## gary s (Jun 10, 2015)

*Good morningand welcome to the forum, from a hot, humid day here in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## gary s (Jun 10, 2015)

That is a very nice smoker, He builds real quality smokers  You will be happy

Gary


----------



## kab55 (Jun 10, 2015)

I'll know soon enough.  Spoke to Jamie this morning and he just finished one so he can ship it out to me, no 6 week wait.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 10, 2015)

Welcome to the site.

<Chuckles>

Its almost like being an expectant father...... Gee .. when's it gonna get here! I wonder.... I wish..... Maybe I should have..... LOL

I really hope you'll love it. I mean, its made in Cowtown, Texas, its gotta be good, right?


----------



## backyardmike (Jun 10, 2015)

Loved my propane smoker but gas only lasted a smoke and a half. So I used it twice and sold it in Craigslist then bought an elective Masterbuilt. Awesome


----------



## kab55 (Jun 11, 2015)

Know what you mean.  Cleaned up the Brinman SNP tonight, will clean up the Masterbuilt propane smoker tomorrow and they will both go on Craigslist.  Not even concerned with what I get for them, just want them gone as I'm sure they won't ever be used again one the Jambo shows up next week

,


----------



## kab55 (Jun 11, 2015)

What can I say, you're right.


----------

